# Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?



## Rheincamper (11. April 2005)

Hallo Leute ,

habe in der aktuellen Ausgabe vom Blinker gelesen , das Rufus Hundefutter ( von Aldi ) prima als Anfüttermittel und Hakenköder für Karpfen funktioniert.
Würde mich aber eher interessieren , ob das auch bei Rotaugen und Brassen funktioniert. 
Wenn ja , kann man das einfach so als komplette Brocken einwerfen , oder besser zerkleinern und noch mit Lockstoff oder Maden mischen ?;+ 

Als Hakenköder dann Maden ?

Gruß,
Rheincamper #g


----------



## DerStipper (11. April 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*

Musste testen hab ich noch nie versucht. Aber wie soll man dat klein machen?


----------



## Rheincamper (11. April 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*

Hallo Stipper ,

in einen Beutel packen und mit dem Nudelholz bearbeiten :q 

Aber noch mal eine ( ernstgemeinte ) Frage |rolleyes :

- geht eventuell auch Katzenfutter ? |kopfkrat Habe nämlich keinen Hund , aber zwei Katzen , deswegen immer einen Vorrat an Brekkies im Haus.
Sind deulich kleiner als Frolic und weichen im Wasser wohl auch schneller ein.

Und meine Katzen geben sicher gerne etwas von ihrem Futter ab , wenn es im Tausch dafür dann frischen Fisch ( durch den Fleischwolf gedreht ! ) gibt :q :q .

Gruß ,
Rheincamper #g


----------



## DerStipper (11. April 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*

jo denke auch das das Brekkies un co geht Frolic ist halt größer und deswegen eher was für Carps


----------



## Fabian89 (11. April 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*

wenn das katzenfutter untergeht und nicht schwimmt...

mit frolic kann man auch gut angeln.
nur wenn man den köder die ganze nacht nich wechseln möchte kann sich der köder bei  zu warmen wassertemperaturen auflösen und dann vielleicht von karpfen oder brassen ohne haken eingesogen werden....


----------



## muddyliz (11. April 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*

Das Katzenfutter von Aldi schwimmt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## heinzrch (12. April 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*

macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn. Nimm das Hundefutter als Hakenköder und ein paar Kringel zum Anfutter mit dazu. Ansonsten für den Hauptanteil ganz normales Karpfenfutter (Teichfutter) oder Forelli in Pelletform, wie es die Fischzüchter verwenden. 
Das ist besser und sogar billilger (ca. 1€/ kg) als Hundefutter, welches nicht unbedingt ernährungsphysiologisch (in größeren Mengen) für Fische optimal ist.
Das ist nicht unbedingt ein Problem, wenn mal ein Kringel Hundefutter und ein paar Kringel extra als Anfutter im Teich landen, kann aber schnell zum Problem werden, wenn Leute jeden Tag nen 5kg Sack Hundefutter ins Wasser schmeißen, weil es ja so schön preisgünstig ist.
Da ist ein kleines Gewässer schnell überfordert. So einer Geschichte haben wir (FV Nürnberg) vermutlich unser totales Hundefutterverbot zu verdanken....
Begründung unseres Vorsitzenden: Hundefutter sei laut "wissenschaftlicher Untersuchungen" für Karpfen völlig ungeeignet....

Noch ein Tip für vom Hundefutterverbot betroffene:

Forelli oder Karpfenfutter mahlen, und mit ca. 30-50 % Semmelbrösel entweder zu Teig, oder (mit Eiern) zu Boilies verarbeiten.
Preislich voll konkurenzfähig zu Hundefutter, und mindestens genauso fängig....


----------



## apportier_dackel (12. April 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*

Also aus meinem Frolic mache ich ich mir auch Teig zum Angeln.
Habe festgestellt das zur Zeit bei uns auf Frolic noch nicht so viel geht aber eben auf den Teig aus unteranderem Frolic.

Gestern habe ich mir wieder einen Teig vorbereitet aus gestampften Kartoffeln, Grieß, Haferflocken, Maismehl, Vanille und eben Frolic.
Die Frolic weiche ich in etwas Wasser ein und lasse sie Quellen dann zerkleinere ich sie einfach mit einem kleinen Kräuterschneider oder dem Mixer.
Der Teig hat eine sehr gute Konsistenz, klebt nicht und hält gut am Haken.

Wenn du eine Nussmühle hast kanst du die Frolics übrigens auch ganz leicht so zerkleinern ohne sie vorher einzuweichen.


----------



## darth carper (12. April 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*

Forelli ist auch nicht ernärhrungsphysiologisch richtig für Weißfische. Das Futter ist, wie der Name auch schon sagt, für Forellen entwickelt worden und die haben ein anderes Verdauungssystem und andere Ernährungsbedürfnisse als Friedfische. Das kann also kein Argument sein.
Außerdem ist auch nicht jedes Forellenfutter gut, weil nicht alles aus Fischmehl hergestellt wird. 

Frolic ist ein sehr guter Köder für Brassen. Man kann die Brocken entweder mit der Hand zerkleinern, mahlen und zu Teig verarbeiten, das Mehl im Futter verwenden oder die ganzen Stücke in Flüssigkeit einweichen (z.B. Eier) und anschließend auch zu Teig verarbeiten.
Trockenfutter für Katzen habe ich noch nicht probiert, die Sorten die ich kenne schwimmen jedoch. Man müßte daher Teig daraus machen.
Was aber gut funktioniert ist Naßfutter für Katzen. Das in einen Teig eingearbeitet, ist ein sehr guter Köder für Brassen und Karpfen.


----------



## Robin90 (12. April 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*

Ich denke schon das das auch funzt!Aber du darfst keine ganzen Klumpen nehmen am besten ist wenn du die zerraspelst oder genz klein machen und dann in dein Futtermittel mit unter mischen das geht bestimmt oder wie seht ihr das ich habe es selber noch nicht ausprobiert;+ !


----------



## Aali-Barba (12. April 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*

Also einen dieser Frolic halbiert, mit Ködernadel sozusagen vorgebohrt, damit er nicht zerbricht und auf den Haken gezogen geht nicht?#c 

Da unser Hundi das Zeugs nicht verträgt, habe ich noch einen Beutel daheim rum stehen, respektive inzwischen im Auto stehen als Köder.


----------



## ChristophL (12. April 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*

Der dreht sich auf dem Haken und wenn du Pech hast steckt die Hakenspitze im Frolic -> Bissausbeute 0.

Halbieren und mit Band am Haken befestigen geht (quasi umwickeln), zerhäckseln -> Damenstrumpf, ganz einschlaufen oder eben verarbeiten.

Btw: Rufus schwimmt afaik. 

mfg
Christoph


----------



## HEWAZA (13. April 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*

Bei uns an der Naab wird viel mit HUFU (Hundefutter von Aldi) am Haar gefischt und damit auch Brachsen  gefangen!
Wo liegt das Problem wegen dem Schwimmen?
Hat schon mal jemand mit Katzentrockenfutter gefischt?


----------



## dennis_berlin (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*



			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Btw: Rufus schwimmt afaik.



Rufus schwimmt definitiv nicht.

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*

Ich weiß aus einem Artikel, dass in England an allen Karpfenseen angeln mit Hundefutter oder dergleichen verboten ist. Die Fänge waren außerordenlich gut und die Gewässer wurden zu sehr von dem Futter belastet!!! Sicher passiert das nicht bei nur einem Angler!!! Aber dort wurde NUR damit gefischt und dementsprechend wurden die Seen zugeballert mit dem Futter!!! Vielleicht hat das ja einer von euch auch gelesen....


----------



## feedex (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*

Das Problem an den betroffenen englischen Seen war in erster Linie nicht das Katzentrockenfutter, sondern das normale Dosenfutter. Das soll zum einem den Fischen und zum anderen den Gewässern nicht sehr gut bekommen sein.

Im Gegensatz zum Trockenfutter sinkt das "Feuchtfutter" übrigens...

Das Dosenfutter wird zu einem Teig verarbeitet, mit den üblichen Bestandteilen zum Binden. Es lässt sich aber auch wie Frühstücksfleisch am Haar anbieten, dafür sollte man aber einen festeren Brocken "auswählen" oder ein Jelly-Futter benutzen. Ob am Haar oder direkt am Haken, die Haltbarkeit ist nur bei dem Teig brauchbar.

Ich habe in meiner Zeit als Dosenöffner und Katzenkloentleerer hin und wieder aus Neugier das Zeug getestet und war recht zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen.

Beides ist übrigens eher für Hartgesottene...wer weiss, wie Dosenfutter für Katzen riecht, versteht, was ich meine!
:v


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*

Ja genau das meinte ich.... Natürlich war der Bericht auch über genau das Nassdosenfutter!!!! Also ist da doch was dran...?


----------



## Fabian89 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Frolic oder Rufus Hundefutter als Anfüttermittel ?*

als köder würde ich eher frolic als rufus nehmen. frolic hält sich etwas länger am haar


----------

